# Has anyone had a better offer from Virgin?



## ksheena (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm an original series 1 user but my box has been off for several months as we've moved out to do building work. I've also moved home and phone number since buying Tivo 13 years ago with a lifetime subscription. 

I managed to get hold of someone in virgin who offered me the box for £149, free installation and £4 discount for the first 6 months. (You get free installation and bigger discount onine)

So my question: Is that the best offer loyal Tivo series 1 Users are being offered?

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as I know, the _actual_ offer is £149 + free install. Not sure where your "£4 discount" comes from


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

you can't get Tivo online yet?
The offer I got other than the £149 upfront and extra £3 a month matched the offer on the internet.
Discount would be the 6 month offer if signing up as a new customer. ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> you can't get Tivo online yet?


No. Main product launch will be in April, apparently.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No. Main product launch will be in April, apparently.


Yes, but I said you CAN'T select it online yet. The origonal post was refering to getting it cheaper online, well as it's not a option when ordering online at the moment I don't see how you can compare the prices.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Yes, but I said you CAN'T select it online yet.


You actually posed it as a question  I assume that was meant to be a "!" and not a "?" ?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

ksheena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an original series 1 user but my box has been off for several months as we've moved out to do building work. I've also moved home and phone number since buying Tivo 13 years ago with a lifetime subscription.
> 
> ...


they've been a bit naughty really and havn't offered S1 owners any extra discount over people who just signed up for info about TiVo on their site. If you're being offered the £4 discount, it's the cheapest I've heard of and quite frankly sounds like an error, so I'd snap their hand off if you really want the TiVo.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Well you can, but only if you we're picked by Virgin to have TiVo for free.
You have to goto a webpage just for you and enter a unique code to take up the deal.

TiVo is £3 ontop of XL TV for customers, so you may have £4 off XL TV but then pay the £3 for TiVo.
Or a £7 discount but you could then say that you're getting the TiVo service free.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

big_dirk said:


> and havn't offered S1 owners any extra discount over people who just signed up for info about TiVo on their site..


Why should VM offer Tivo owners extra discount? The new VM PVR is a VM product, using software from a third party provider.

Now putting on flame proof jacket.....


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Virgin Media have/are giving S1 owners a similar deal to their own loyal customers... It's not a box supplied by TiVo, it's a VM box with TiVo software.

It's a good deal.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Personally think S1 owners should get a better deal than others as the S1 service is only being discontinued because of Virgin now having the exclusive rights of the Tivo software.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> It's not a box supplied by TiVo,* it's a VM box *with TiVo software.


Actually, it's a Cisco box


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

Got free box,Free installation,V+hd box moved up stairs and no £3 charge for 12 months


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

nbaker said:


> Personally think S1 owners should get a better deal than others as the S1 service is only being discontinued because of Virgin now having the exclusive rights of the Tivo software.


There is no evidence of that being the case, that is just supposition. An equally valid supposition is that TiVo have been looking for a way to close down a loss making service and the Virgin deal gives them an opportunity to do so.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> You actually posed it as a question  I assume that was meant to be a "!" and not a "?" ?


It's a rhetorical question; to be spoken as if it was an exclamation but in a confused way.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Unfortunately, "speech" doesn't come across in typed text


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Actually, it's a Cisco box


Indeed it is


----------

